# Hello everyone!



## Mark Merry Needham (Jun 4, 2019)

We just wanted to introduce ourselves- Mark and Merry.

We are happily married but had our own share of challenges and problems along the way. Would love to share our experiences and help out as much as we can!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello, folks!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome aboard. Lots of good folks here...


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Howdy


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good morning to you both!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It's fantastic that you guys showed up as a pair! We never really see that.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

